# Extract Potential Of Roasted Pumpkin?



## ozpowell (5/9/07)

Hi Guys,

Making a Pumpkin Ale for Hallowe'en/Thanks Giving and was wondering if anyone has any idea of what the extract potential of roasted pumpkin is? Also, any ideas whether you can assume the same efficiency when including pumpkin in your mash as you do with just grain?

Recipe is basically base malt with about 10% 40L crystal and a pumpkin (with nutmeg, cinnamon, vanilla, all-spice and ginger - oh - and hops  ). If anyone's interested, I'll post the recipe.

Thanks,
Michael.


----------



## 0M39A (5/9/07)

not related, but a mate of mine told me that his grandpa used to carve out the guts of a pumpkin, and fill with sugar and water and some other crap as well, and just let it ferment using the natural yeasts it picked up.

hes since passed and nobody got the recipe off him, but apparently it tasted pretty good.

(find it a little hard to believe personally)


----------



## Pumpy (5/9/07)

ozpowell said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Making a Pumpkin Ale for Hallowe'en/Thanks Giving and was wondering if anyone has any idea of what the extract potential of roasted pumpkin is? Also, any ideas whether you can assume the same efficiency when including pumpkin in your mash as you do with just grain?
> 
> ...




Michael ,

I would like to make a Pumpkin ale

despite my logo I am not an expert on pumpkins :unsure: 

Pumpy


----------



## ozpowell (5/9/07)

0M39A said:


> not related, but a mate of mine told me that his grandpa used to carve out the guts of a pumpkin, and fill with sugar and water and some other crap as well, and just let it ferment using the natural yeasts it picked up.
> 
> hes since passed and nobody got the recipe off him, but apparently it tasted pretty good.
> 
> (find it a little hard to believe personally)


Take a look at this thread.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## ozpowell (5/9/07)

Pumpy said:


> Michael ,
> 
> I would like to make a Pumpkin ale
> 
> ...


Pumpy, 

I'm using the recipe out of Papazian's book. I'm putting it into Beersmith tomorrow and will post the recipe for you then.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Pumpy (5/9/07)

ozpowell said:


> Pumpy,
> 
> I'm using the recipe out of Papazian's book. I'm putting it into Beersmith tomorrow and will post the recipe for you then.
> 
> ...




Hey Michael thanks ,

What sort of Pumpkin are you using is ther one particular type that has a better flavour like a Butternut ?

Pumpy


----------



## Double A (5/9/07)

Hi ozpowell

I had a go at this a few months back. My efficiency was down on what I usually get and it was real bugger to sparge. I strongly recommend rice hulls. FWIW I used butternut. 

Radical Brewing has some info on the extract potential of pumpkin but unfortunately I dont have it handy. Someone else might be able to dig it up for you.

Funny this thread pops up as I put one in the fridge to sample when i get home tonight. 

Cheers
Double A


----------



## ozpowell (5/9/07)

Pumpy said:


> Hey Michael thanks ,
> 
> What sort of Pumpkin are you using is ther one particular type that has a better flavour like a Butternut ?
> 
> Pumpy


Asked the missus earlier which kind of pumpkin she would recommend for flavour and sweetness - Butternut came the response. So, first thing tomorrow I'm out to buy 2Kg of Butternut pumpkin.

[Edit: Scratch that - make it 4Kg...]

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## bconnery (5/9/07)

This is another in my long line of things to do / pipe dreams so very interested to see the recipe and hear how it all goes!


----------



## Kingy (5/9/07)

spills has just done a pumpkin beer maybe pm him and get some info that he may have. I dunno if its a regular recipe he does or an experiment.

cheers, kingy


----------



## Thirsty Boy (5/9/07)

Spills went with Jap pumpkin I think.. or maybe Jarahdale.

I find both of those to be definately sweeter than Butternut, and the Jap to have a stronger flavour.

But you dont necessarily want sweet... starchy would be just as good. Assuming you are going to mash it.

I read that one of the American craft breweries (dont ask me which one) does a "Pumpkin Cask" every year. They hollow out one of those giant halloween pumpkins, make a pumpkin ale, ferment it in the hollowed out pumpkin, then serve it straight out of there cask style by whacking a cask tap through the side of the pumpkin shell. - It could be bullshit, but it sounds cool.

Hell, now I want to try one too...........

Thirsty

PS, Just this afternoon I smelled Spills' pumpkin ale fermentor.... just like roast pumpkin. Freaky!!!!


----------



## head (5/9/07)

ok, I have not tried this recipe but it is out of a book I got here. American so adaption for ingredients will be necessary.

3 pounds amber malt extract
3 pounds light dry malt extract
1 pound crystal malt
1/2 pound crystal malt
1 teaspoon gypsum
2 oz east kent golding hops (bittering)
1 oz fuggles hops (aroma)
1 teaspoon irish moss
8 pounds pumpkin
1 package pumpkin pie spice (not sure what this is)
4 cinnamon sticks
3 whole nutmeg
6 whole allspice
1 packet of london ale yeast

Quarter pumpkin, sprinkle with pie spice and bake at 350F for 2 hours or until tender. Cut into 1in cubes, mash roughly and set aside. Steep Crystal, choc malt, gypsum in water at 155F for 30 mins. Remove grains and add extracts, bittering hops, pumpkin, cinnamon, nutmeg and allspice. Boil for 1 hour, adding Aroma hops and irish moss in last 5 minutes. 

*NOTE* It says to remove pumpkin, and whole spices after the boiling and before pitching, so a muslin bag may be needed.

O.G should be around 1.049. Unsure of what boil volume you are aiming for on this one.

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## ozpowell (5/9/07)

Well, I've added the recipe to Beersmith. Enjoy! I'll let you know how it turns out. I've used Papazian's recipe as a basis and changed a few things. Added the hulls just in case .

Cheers,
Michael 


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Pumpkin Ale
Style: Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 19.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.52 L
Estimated OG: 1.069 SG
Estimated Color: 11.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 50.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 50.51 % 
0.50 kg Crystal Medium (Hugh Baird's) (58.0 SRM) Grain 5.05 % 
0.40 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 4.04 % 
4.00 kg Fruit - Pumpkin (1.0 SRM) Adjunct 40.40 % 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulphate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
1.00 tbsp 5.2 Stabilizer (Buffer) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (90 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
55.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (90 min) Hops 39.1 IBU 
28.30 gm Mt. Hood [6.00 %] (1 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (90 min) Misc
0.25 tsp Allspice (Ground) (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Ginger (Ground, Dried) (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Nutmeg (Ground) (Boil 10.0 min)  Misc 
1.00 tsp Cinnamon (Ground) (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Vanilla Bean (Chopped) (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.25 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale 1L Starter 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 9.90 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 25.82 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 


Notes:
------
Pumpkin should be roasted in a 180C oven for about 1 hour until soft and then 
thoroughly mashed prior to adding to mash.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ozpowell (5/9/07)

Oh, and working backward from Papazian's recipe, I figured out that he puts pumpkins at an SG of about 1.003 ppg.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## bconnery (6/9/07)

According to some info I have pumpkin pie spice is 50% cinnamon, 25% Ginger, 12.5% nutmeg and all spice. So 1tsp of this would be 1/2tsp cinnamon, 1/4tsp Ginger, 1/8 of nutmeg and all spice, assuming that the information is correct and the amounts were evenly distributed of course....



I got this from someone who made a spiced ale that seems to be very similar to the recipe in question, but without the pumpkin...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (8/9/07)

Guys,

On of the brewers on the BN forum posted this recipe. It look like a very different take on the Pumpkin Ale... I think this is the one I'm going ot have a go at

Saison Automne Potiron (Pumpkin)

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (8/9/07)

When I did my (first and experimental) pumpkin ale, I copied the BeerSmith profile for JW Pils and set the diastatic power to zero. This wasn't meant to be a scientific exercise, just something to get the ingredient into my (computer) system.

I haven't gone back and reworked it into oblivion, but it seems that the predicted gravity of my beer is close enough (for government work) to what I ended up with. That could be for a whole bunch of reasons, I know, but on this particular exercise, I wasn't going for scientific.

I dry-roasted the (Jarrahdale) pumpkin to get a little brown on the outside and some measure of caramelisation on the inside then heaved it into the mash, breaking it up with my mash paddle as much I could. 

If you over-roasted it and ended up with some hard brown bits, you might be able to save some of your rice gulls? :blink: 

Although from a calendar point of view, it is the right time to be playing with pumpkin, from a 'price at the supermarket' point of view, it is not. I paid $3.59 a kilo for my pumpkin. It would've been cheaper to ditch it and use Weyermann malt instead of my JWM!


----------

